# piattume



## gonzalo attenborough

Quella attrice è un PIATUME  o quest'opera è un PIATUME. 

Aburrido/embole? QUe les parece?


----------



## xeneize

Una *chatura*, igualito nomás. Viene de piatto= chato. Ah, va con doble t.
De paso, no sé si *chatura* se diga también en tierras ibéricas... 
A ver si los foreros españoles nos lo aclaran..


----------



## Neuromante

Desde luego, en España no existe, ni en tierras ibéricas ni en el resto. Y no creo que se use en Latinoamérica, me suena demasiado "coloquial", para mí que será un modo argentino.


----------



## xeneize

Gracias por aclarar, lo sospechaba (y no quise "excluir" Canarias, por supuesto, con lo de _tierras ibéricas_ ).
No lo sé con certeza eso que decís, habría que averiguar en qué países más acaso se diga, lo único que pude hacer fue mirar ahora mismo en _google_ y de las primeras veinte entradas de la palabra en las páginas en español nomás, me salen páginas de Argentina, México y Perú. La mayoría de Argentina.
Sí, es algo coloquial, digamos, pero pertenece a un registro normal.
Lo mismo diría de _piattume_ en italiano, coloquial pero "correcto".


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Chatura será un argentinismo pero "chato" la conocemos todos. En cualquier caso no me parece descocado considerar piattume como aburrido más cerca del río de la plata embole/garrón. 
Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## xeneize

Claro Gonzalo, siendo chato, es también aburrido, y te embola, la cosa fluye bien.
Saludos


----------



## Argótide

Nomás pa' aclarar que yo nunca había oído de "chatura".  ¿Decís que lo viste en alguna página mexicana, Xeneize?  No me suena. 

Ciao.


----------



## 0scar

Hay vocablos que son desconocidos por ser demasiado coloquiales y hay otros como *chatura* que suenan raros porque están en las antípodas, por ser muy poco coloquiales.  




*DRAE
*
*chatura**.*
* 1.     * f. Cualidad de *chato*      (‖ que tiene menos relieve de lo normal).
* 2.     * f. Cualidad de *chato*      (‖ intelectualmente pobre).


----------



## 0scar

_Monotonía _y _rutinaria_ pueden ser otras traducciones.


----------



## Argótide

¡Ala! Acabo de aprender algo hoy. ¡Gracias, Oscar!


----------



## heidita

Coloquialmente podemos decir: un muermo.

Chatura no lo he oído.


----------



## housecameron

Yo diría: 
_Es (de) un aburrimiento total_


----------



## xeneize

Sí, ya noté que aparecía en el Rae, pero sabía que su uso parece limitarse a la Argentina o a otros países de América pero nunca lo oí o leí en España.
Sí, tecleando *chatura* en _google_ salen páginas mexicanas también Argótide, yo no lo sabía, hice la prueba nomás. Luego, esto por supuesto no garantiza nada respecto de la frecuencia de su uso.
En Argentina también se diría que la obra fue un *opio *(lo que en España *muermo*_,_ justamente).
Saludos


----------



## dubbi

Llego tarde, pero me interesa definir, para los que llegan aquì ahora que piattume denota mucho màs que el simple aburrimiento. De hecho "il piattume" es un abburrimiento del no ver cambiar nada, donde nada se mueve, nada cambia. Es ademàs una palabra màs bien despreciativa.
Chato da la idea, pero chatura me parece que pueda agregar una nota de rabia que piattume no lleva ("estoy chato" = "sono stufo") o no?


----------



## housecameron

De Mauro:
piat|tù|me
s.m.
CO sensazione di noia provocata da ciò che si ripete sempre allo stesso modo: _il p. della vita quotidiana_

Quiere decir s_entido_/_sensación de aburrimiento_


----------



## dubbi

Gracias, Housecameron.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, para mí *chatura* sería lo mismo, por lo menos según el uso que se le da en la Argentina a mí me parece así.
No uso mucho la palabra _piattume_, pero no percibo una bronca más o menos elevada que la que se pueda tener diciendo _chatura_.
Chau


----------

